# Need help, bubbles in silicone.



## Mark13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Return the tank. Not worth the risk of shards of broken glass to a dog or cat, or the dollar loss in plants and fish.

Bubbles distributed throughout a bead of silicon adhesive are signs of the silicon having been improperly mixed, or being improperly loaded into its tube/tank/container. Bubbles weaken the silicon joint.

Or if, instead of being distributed throughout, the bubbles are located only right at the surface of the glass, the surface of the glass was not clean when the silicon was applied, and this would be an even weaker joint.

Also, the bubbles will brighten considerably when the tank light is on, standing out like a sore thumb---until the joint blows.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Well after driving 60 miles I picked up another. It seems many of the ones in town are just not the best quality. I found one that was perfect, but then in the back one part of the silicone looked like it had paper in it. 

When I took out the water, you couldnt see any bubbles in the silicone, that means it was really pressure pushing it out. 

I picked up one tonight. It has bubbles in the silicone but not as bad as my previous one. Its about 3'' and its on the outer pane of the glass and not the inner like my last one. The rest of the silicone is perfect. Im assuming that this is a better situation because the silicone wont be weak on the inside and only the outside, if a leak got past it then its just a failure lol.

Tomorrow I will go to the last petco in my area to see if they have a better one than mine. You just never know.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

...I am done with petco tanks! DONE!

Found this near perfect one, went to fill it up and I watched the silicone start spreading and bubbling. 

Im going to try and get my money back. Their customer service is great, but this is rediculous. Now I have to spend some money on a quality aquarium.


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

maybe my standards are just too low, but were any of these seams leaking? I looked at my tanks around the house and several of mine don;t look that much different. Maybe I'm not picky enough, though I've never had any issues. Though I will admit the aesthetics are a little lacking, but for a buck a gallon...


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh and I'll add these are on my smaller tanks 55 gallon and below. My two big boys that I've owned 120g and 150g seams were both flawless. I feel like the pressures you are sealing with in bigger tanks requires a much closer eye, but with the smaller tanks I'm not sure perfection is necessary.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe not.. But from a marketing stand point thats pitiful quality control, I mean I have done my own silicone work on some tanks and nothing I did even turned out that bad!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

thats how most of my seams look. its just aesthetics and "sadly" standard for $/gal tanks. If I could, Id go back in time and just but some quality rimless tanks...


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

So I been through hell.

3 master aquarium 40b size, all have silicone issues. One of them was so bad that when we went to lift one side of the aquarium with nothing in it, the silicone changed colors on the oppisite side.

I even called master aquariums and they said they will send me a perfect one. I guess they didnt fully understand after the first one. Calling them back in the morning.

I was such in a hurry to make my stand, but it seems I will never get a tank. FML. I been doing alot of research and people DO say its cosmetics. But why would I pay for a tank with a seam that isnt 100% and TRUST that I have a dry floor when I come home at night? 

Im going to call glasscages in the morning to see what they can do for me. I may just have to go plexi. If not then im going to sell my stand.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Glasscages isn't noted for perfect seams. I wonder how many of us have had tank leakage due to bad seams? I never have - knock on wood!!


----------



## Mark13 (Mar 11, 2009)

From *Accordztech:* _"I been doing alot of research and people DO say its cosmetics....."_

Response by Mark13:
No, it is *not* cosmetics, except maybe to people who have not yet had a tank blowout. I design complicated car parts for a living, and back in the '80's companies tried to use silicon adhesive for a variety of areas. All of these had tremendous design problems because we were trailblazing into new uses for that adhesive. If I had a dollar for evey time I then heard the phrase "Oh, that's just cosmetic!", and a dollar for every "Well, hell, how was I to know that was a problem", I would have my own private island.

Bubbles was one of those problems---it is not just cosmetic, it is very real. I really do not see bubbles on aquariums by All-Glass/Aqueon, or Perfecto/Marineland, or Topfin, just to name a few. And, have never heard of any problems with GlassCages, neither with acrylic nor glass.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

^

Yeah. I did some research and I seen a few people had this issue and contacted aquenon. They said it was normal and.something to deal with humidity and airbubbles curing. That certain individual was able to get his money back.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Mark13 said:


> From *Accordztech:* _"I been doing alot of research and people DO say its cosmetics....."_
> 
> Response by Mark13:
> No, it is *not* cosmetics, except maybe to people who have not yet had a tank blowout. I design complicated car parts for a living, and back in the '80's companies tried to use silicon adhesive for a variety of areas. All of these had tremendous design problems because we were trailblazing into new uses for that adhesive. If I had a dollar for evey time I then heard the phrase "Oh, that's just cosmetic!", and a dollar for every "Well, hell, how was I to know that was a problem", I would have my own private island.
> ...


I completely agree with you. Bubbles in the silicone or even paper is a bad sign. If there is any bubbles there is also a higher chance it will fall apart on you than if there weren't any. It weakens the silicone and it definitely is NOT cosmetics

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

So what if I found a tank with no bubbles then when I fill it up a few appear? Is that still good?


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

No. I'd assume it wasn't a well made tank. You could always remove the silicone and reseal it to save you the trouble of searching for a tank or driving far lengths to exchange the tank.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

I've never had this problem from the $/gallon sale at Petco down here in Texas. 

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Trust me, I went to every petco within 50 miles. They are all screwed up.

lol

This is what im dealing with. Here is the bottom half. The line was existing when there is no water.









Here is the top. Again, these only show when the tank is filled.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Petco aquariums must really suck where you're located. Down here in Houston, Tx most of them are pretty good quality (Aqueon). At least much better than the Petsmart aquariums (Topfin). First time ever seeing this problem.


----------

